# HERE WE GO AGAIN........CE OF SPADES HAS BEEN CAPTURED!



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2009)

We found the shedded skin of a fairly large snake the other day in the garage.  Then today I go out to the beer fridge and see this nice VERY TOO FRESH pile next to my fridge.......is this snake poop and is the snake attempting to steel my beer??


----------



## DJ (Sep 2, 2009)

Whatever left that deserves to die. Any Wilderbeast in yur neck of the woods?
dj


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 2, 2009)

Time to move!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm guessing Puff stopped by!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 2, 2009)

Ask JB, he knows about that stuff...


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 2, 2009)

Better get yourself a glue trap for snakes:
http://www.snakeremovaltrap.com/


----------



## Qjuju (Sep 3, 2009)

That does appear to be snake s4#$... but from a fairly big snake.  I have seen boas leave smaller... well you know what I am saying.  Might be time to find and remove said snake.


----------



## BluzQue (Sep 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 3, 2009)

NO PICS OF SNAKE.......NO SNAKE, so don't attempt to describe to us how you wrestled the six pack away from the 20 ft snake.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 3, 2009)

That is disgusting....I'd be hiring someone to find whatever it was that left pile...that ain't right.


----------



## kickassbbq (Sep 3, 2009)

*WTF?*

You should probably taste it to make sure it is snake poopoo.  That way you will know for sure.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 3, 2009)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Time to move!!!!


----------



## Tony M (Sep 3, 2009)

Ack! Whatever left that must be dispatched ASAP.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 3, 2009)

Tony M said:
			
		

> Ack! Whatever left that must be dispatched ASAP.



Yea, that pic pretty much sums up how I felt the first time I saw that pic.


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 3, 2009)

Nasty what ever it is!


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 3, 2009)

Reminds me of the gardner snake poo when I use to keep em in my aquarium.. I'd find that SOB!  thats a big $h*t. Keep your eye on your daughter! 

When you do find him rub um down with WRB and let us know how it taste!


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 3, 2009)

Kinda weird its not dragged across the floor tho.?


REACH UNDERNEATH THAT CABINETTE AND FEEL AROUND FOR HIM.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Looking at that pic I really don't remeber eating that.    :?


----------



## Que~Dawg (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQCp4WSa72M

See above snake poop link…….I would say yes… This snake has eaten some of Toby’s hot wings and drank your beer… Hee Hee!!!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 3, 2009)

We want pics of the snake


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 3, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looking at that pic I really don't remeber eating that.    :?



I think I get it.


----------



## bknox (Sep 4, 2009)

If its a snake it has swine flu


----------



## Shawn White (Sep 4, 2009)

wait till it's dry to clean it up

check for dry by feel rather than some specific time period or temperature or appearance

poke your finger in there and see how it feels

if it crumbles to a small amount of force it is sufficiently dry to sweep away, if it smears on your finger it ain't dry enough yet, let it dry some more then check by feel again


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Larry I just found this on the Slap Ya Momma website.

Slap Ya Mama Original Blend is a unique blend of spices that will make your cooking explode with Cajun flavor. It is sure to enhance any dish, from popcorn to seafood, breakfast to late night *snakes*,   gourmet foods to french fries. Remember, if you can eat it you can "slap" it! 

Ya might need a bottle.

http://www.slapyamama.com/Store/product ... 255&page=1


----------



## DJ (Sep 4, 2009)

This post is funnier than the "heard any good jokes" ................
 LMAO  
dj


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 5, 2009)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> wait till it's dry to clean it up
> 
> check for dry by feel rather than some specific time period or temperature or appearance
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2009)

DJ said:
			
		

> This post is funnier than the "heard any good jokes" ................
> LMAO
> dj



But not as funny as Scotty's nuts!


----------



## DJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Must have missed that one, will have to look around.....dj


			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 30, 2009)

My wife put down some glue type traps out in the garage to keep the crickets out of the house.  Well, it caught the Ace of Spades and the case is solved......it was snake poop!!   

I got a hoe and scooped the little guy up into my Smokey Joe box and put him in the field next door.  I tried to get the glue thingy off but couldn't and I'm not a snake wrangler, so I hope I did the right thing and he'll get himself free.  My wife said kill it and I said not unless it's poisonous and it appears to be a black snake to me......am I right??


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 30, 2009)

OH HOLY HELL NO.... ewwwwwwww


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 30, 2009)

OH HOLY HELL NO.... ewwwwwwww


----------



## Justaguy (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd have killed it.  Didn't you say it was mess'in around your beer fridge?


----------



## DJ (Sep 30, 2009)

Remembering the snake poo, thats probably one of its offspring....Hope mama don't come lookin fer jr......also hope it's not a small Black Mamba.....
dj


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 30, 2009)

That second picture look like he like to petted on the nose.   


That Sh1* looked bigger than that snake!     For whatever its worth Ida let him go too as long as theres no immediate danger.  

Anybody have a racoon snake? I need 2 of em' and can feed them for a year or 2.    :twisted:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm with your wife Larry, KILL IT!!!!


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, looks like a black snake, or a black rat snake: http://www.wildwnc.org/education/animal ... a-obseleta

I have one about that size that I've seen around our back yard a few times. I had to evict it from a bird house once, and pluck it off the patio door another time. And one day when I was working in the back yard, I saw him climbing the downspout to get to a robin's nest.  But when there was a rat eating the seeds underneath our bird feeder, where was the snake when I needed it?  Nowhere to be found.


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 30, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm with your wife Larry, KILL IT!!!!



I'd rather have a black snake in my yard than a cat.


----------



## Gunnagitcha (Sep 30, 2009)

*He's correct*



			
				DJ said:
			
		

> Remembering the snake poo, thats probably one of its offspring....Hope mama don't come lookin fer jr......also hope it's not a small Black Mamba.....
> dj



DJ is correct, That is probably an offspring of the snake that took a dump on you. A healthy big adult Blacksnake in Southern Indiana will be 60 inches. That original poo did not come from that little guy.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 30, 2009)

*My guess of your snake mess my baffled BBQing buddy may not be entirely the snake poo you perniciously ponder that it is. 

The little knowledge I have of snakes, you may have happened upon a birthing site? Snakes in colder type climates like you are located in Virginia are viviparous, and do not all lay eggs, but instead actually birth their young. They are also know to leave behind excrement with the after birth mess. I'd guess the warm air venting from the compressor under your fridge made for an inviting place to have her youngin.

Your newest picture may not be the dealer of the deed beside your fridge. It's hard to tell from the scale of the pictures. But looking at the corner section of the fridge/freezer in your first pic, and knowing how big a Smokey Joe box is.... I would say the snake who left that mess was not much larger then the one you caught, if not the same one. How big are those squares in that wire fencing behind the fridge?

And yes...it's just a rat snake. They come in various colors. Red ones look the best. I would say go get it back from the field, but if it gets free, it will be back anyhow. A snake will travel up to 20 miles to return to it's native area when displaced.*


----------



## JWJR40 (Oct 1, 2009)

So Larry,

When are you moving?  Hopefully before you find the larger snake, or before it finds you.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2009)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> So Larry,
> 
> When are you moving?  Hopefully before you find the larger snake, or before it finds you.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 1, 2009)

when that snake gets out of that glue, he's gonna come back
and go Chuck Norris on you.


----------



## john pen (Oct 1, 2009)

I HATE SNAKES !!!!!! And now Larry has let another live. Thanks pal, for allowing another f'ing vermon to roam the planet. The only good snake is a dead snake and even dead snakes suck !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm with you John.  I hate these things.

Incidently, that crap looks like something Woodman described he "dropped" at Q-fest after an evening of drinking and Christ knows what.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I still don't remember eating that?  :?


----------



## Cramden (Oct 1, 2009)

Did he leave bread crumbs to find his way back?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm out cutting the grass and my wife shoots out of the garage like a ROCKET!  All I heard when she was flailing her arms and jumping around like a maniac, was 'there's another one'........she's screaming and crying and I start laughing and just cannot catch my breath I'm laughing so hard it hurt....

I go in the garage and I'm feeling manly due to the hard time some people gave me for letting the other serpent go with the glue plate on him so I get some gloves and pull the damn thing out and it's obvious this one it really GLUED TIGHT!  And to boot, it looks like the trap caught a mouse and that's how he got caught, look at the mouse on the pic.

So I was gonna spend the time to release this snake properly as it was still alive but stuck very badly.  So in my frustration and my wife acting like a lunatic, I introduced the snow shovel to the snake and sent him on to his maker.  Again, I tried, but under uncontrollable circumstances.....I WON!


----------



## john pen (Oct 2, 2009)

Never a dull moment around the Wolf house Im guessing. Nice kill Larry. How are you going to prepare it ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> Never a dull moment around the Wolf house Im guessing. Nice kill Larry. How are you going to prepare it ?



I'll put Swamp Sauce on it, that stuff would make a turd taste good!


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 2, 2009)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Better get yourself a glue trap for snakes:
> http://www.snakeremovaltrap.com/




You're welcome.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 2, 2009)

I, for one, will not be visiting Larry anytime soon.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 2, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I, for one, will not be visiting Larry anytime soon.



SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I think I just scratched NOVA off my places to visit...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2009)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Larry D.":xuybgdq8]Better get yourself a glue trap for snakes:
> [url="http://www.snakeremovaltrap.com/ said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

*Go ahead... keep catching and killing all the snakes ...

Two things.....

One.. they do not call them rat snakes for no reason

Two.. If you didn't have an over abundance of food for
 them, they'd be hanging out somewhere else

Them snakes are harmless and FREE

I'll wait a few months for your thread on here bitching 
about how much an exterminator is charging you to rid 
your home of mice and rats  

Those snakes also eat your crickets you hate so much*


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Larry, do me a favor buddy, keep em out there would ya?  I ain't scared a snakes, but sure do hate em no matter how good they are!  Plus, if they stay outside, I leave em alone long as they leave me alone!

You got some big uns there man!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Larry D.":1ktt1ro8][quote="Larry D.":1ktt1ro8]Better get yourself a glue trap for snakes:
> [url="http://www.snakeremovaltrap.com/ said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Oct 2, 2009)

As I started reading this and your talking about black snakes I know in my area they run in pairs if you see one the other is close by. If I would of seen that in my garage I probably would of emptied a 30 round clip from my AR15........

This is just me but the only good snake is a dead snake.......


----------



## DJ (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm pretty much the same way (as your wife), when it comes to snakes. About 50 years ago while on a family fishing trip to a local stock tank, my Mom was bitten by a Cottonmouth while she and I were gathering the fish basket for a fish fry. My older brother litterally had to kick it off her foot (bit a toe), after she knocked me out of the way and was just screaming. We were about 20 miles from town/hospital and while my Brother was pushing the limits on his new 58 Ford, my two sisters and I knelt in the back seat and prayed like we never had before. Still remember the fear of thinkning our Mama was going to die. She recovered but had a continuing problem with the toe. Turns out, a month later my brother opened it up with a needle and pulled out a fang which had broken off when he was kicking it. 
I can relate to your wifes fear and hatred of snakes, even the "good" ones.  Makes me glad to live in Maine as I have only seen two garter snakes in the laat 40 years.
dj


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 3, 2009)

*Sorry here too Larry..... Mostly sorry for your wife's fear of snakes

My brother almost passes out if he even sees one on T.V.!
Maybe I came across the wrong way.... I only meant you have a perfect pest control system with those snakes... why kill em and cost yourself more money in the long run with an exterminator.

I over-looked the issue of your wife's fears... my apologies


but yer still a bucket-head..hehehehe   *


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 3, 2009)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *Sorry here too Larry..... Mostly sorry for your wife's fear of snakes
> 
> My brother almost passes out if he even sees one on T.V.!
> Maybe I came across the wrong way.... I only meant you have a perfect pest control system with those snakes... why kill em and cost yourself more money in the long run with an exterminator.
> ...



No apology necessary, it was Nicks fault...........


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I hear little violins playing in the background.
Get a room you two. :roll:
I'm surprised and shocked such language was left on here and not deleted.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 3, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> I hear little violins playing in the background.
> Get a room you two. :roll:
> * I'm surprised and shocked such language was left on here and not deleted.  *





Thats why I like this place...a little more loose around the collar here. 

I thought I heard violins too... :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey_Joe":1sd41sqp]*Sorry here too Larry..... Mostly sorry for your wife's fear of snakes
> 
> My brother almost passes out if he even sees one on T.V.!
> Maybe I came across the wrong way.... I only meant you have a perfect pest control system with those snakes... why kill em and cost yourself more money in the long run with an exterminator.
> ...



No apology necessary, it was Nicks fault...........[/quote:1sd41sqp]

Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I guess this is another case where Greg has not paid the Pit Police......that cheap bastard.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 4, 2009)

2 days later and it's still there.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 4, 2009)

actually, we're all afraid of snakes, and were avoiding this thread.
Kind of ironic that the Pit Police hate snakes.

Anyway, I downed another shot of courage and I think I've 
cleaned it up.


----------



## john pen (Oct 4, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> actually, we're all afraid of snakes, and were avoiding this thread.
> Kind of ironic that the Pit Police hate snakes.
> 
> Anyway, I downed another shot of courage and I think I've
> cleaned it up.


Nazi...


----------



## bbqfans (Oct 7, 2009)

*Oh, please say you didn't destroy it!!!!!*

No matter what kind of snake it was(and that was snake poo),I hope you were decent enough to have a professional to dispose of it BACK into the wild. Yes, I know they are yucky, but they are here for a reason. Can you say RODENT? That's what he's mostly after, if he gets a beer or two, well call it a cheap rat poison.LOL


----------



## bbqfans (Oct 9, 2009)

*Yep.............................;}-*

Peers to be a Black Rat Snake;very good mousers and critter getters.
I hope he gets lose from the mess you put him into, most likely he'll shed and get away(if he ate well before getting all glued-up).


----------



## bknox (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad you got rid of your snake as a happy wife is a happy wife. How surprised do think he was when he went for that mouse and ended up stuck.


----------

